# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Recaro Milano (15-36 kg) - iskustva molim

## Riječanka

Kupili bi preko HAK-a navedenu AS, imate li iskustva i kakva su? Prema testovima bi trebala biti solidna, to sam provjerila, kako se svidjela vama i klincima?

----------


## rahela

vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio, pa ću ja onako općenito, jer sjedalicu nisam vidjela uživo

najvažnije je da se dijete u njoj osjeća udobno i da sjedalica dobro sjeda u auto
u ovoj kategoriji sigurnost osigurava pojas auta, a sjedalica služi da bi pojas išao pravilnom putanjom preko najčvršćih dijelova tijela; preko sredine ramena, preko prsa i bedreni dio pojasa preko bedara
ono što ova sjedalica još pruža je dodatna sigurnost kod bočnih sudara, je koliko vidim, prilino "duboki" naslon, tj. štit za glavu

bilo bi idealno da sjedalicu postaviš u auto prije nego ju kupiš
možeš li je vidjeti negdje u HAKu, ili je prodaju isključivo preko webshopa?

i daj mi samo još reci, za koje ti je dijete sjedalica?

----------


## Riječanka

stolica mi je za najmlađu, 3 god i 17 kg, s tim da je još neko kraće vrijeme ne bismo koristili dok ne preraste ove iz prethodne kategorije koje koristimo. moram provjeriti za dostupnost, vidjela sam samo u webshopu.

----------


## lukab

moj savjet bi ti bio da što duže ostane u sjedalici grupe I jer je vezivanje pojasom u 5 točaka sigurnije i bolje od pojasa automobila. Preporučam da ju skroz preraste bilo u visinu (da su joj utori remena ispod razine ramena ili da joj je sredina ušiju prešla gornji rub sjedalice) ili težinom (dakle da dođe do 18kg). 

a svakako ju probaj staviti u svoj auto i dijete u nju, bitno da vam odgovara
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Riječanka

da, tako sam i planirala. kupila bih sada a koristila kad preraste. hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## rahela

3 godine je definitivno premalo dijete (premlado) za kategoriju vezanja samo pojasom auta

moj savjet je da ne kupuješ unaprijed sjedalicu, nego pričekaš da preraste ove koje imate, a onda ćeš vidjeti koju sjedalicu ćete kupiti
uvijek ima nekih akcija, a pomoćna postolja su i inače povoljnija od autosjedalica

s tim da bih sugerirala da možda razmisliš o kombiniranoj sjedalici 9-36 s integriranim pojasevima (treba voditi računa o visini utora remenčića), jer dijete neće bar još godinu dana biti spremno za vezanje pojasom auta ili sjedalici sa štitnikom

----------


## martinaP

Nekad nemas izbora, moji su oboje presli u buster s naslonom s manje od 3 godine, presli su 18 kila. A i visinom su bili na knap.

----------


## Riječanka

mislim da ću, ipak, još malo pričekati. o ovim kombiniranim nisam ni razmišljala do sada, svakako moram još malo istraživati.

----------


## rahela

> Nekad nemas izbora, moji su oboje presli u buster s naslonom s manje od 3 godine, presli su 18 kila. A i visinom su bili na knap.


znam da ponekad nema izbora, ali ako ga ima, bolje da je dijete što dulje na sigurniji način vezano

----------


## rahela

Riječanka, imat ćemo u dogledno vrijeme (veljača/ožujak) i pregled u Rijeci, pa ako možeš pričekati do tad, da vidimo kako sjedi u ovim sjedalicama koje sad imaš

----------


## Riječanka

može, pričekat ćemo, po meni još nije prerasla.

----------


## rahela

super, javit ćemo na vrijeme kad će biti pregled  :Smile:

----------

